# Looking in Southeastern Ohio



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone know of a small parcel of land with owner financing and low or no down payment terms? I've been searching but haven't had much luck. I've located quite a few nice lots but most want 20% down. With the surgery I had in February and my early retirement I don't have the means to do that. Any leads appreciated.

Nomad


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

How small a parcel and what's your ceiling as far as price goes? I have a place in Noble Co. I sometimes see small parcels around. they generally go from between $2500/$3500 per acre, depending on a lot of factors such as size, road frontage, etc. You might want to look into Bruner Land Co. and Ben Schafer Realty. There's a lot of land auctions in my area. My wife and I love the area...good choice on your part, by the way. Good luck


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

pheasantplucker said:


> How small a parcel and what's your ceiling as far as price goes? I have a place in Noble Co. I sometimes see small parcels around. they generally go from between $2500/$3500 per acre, depending on a lot of factors such as size, road frontage, etc. You might want to look into Bruner Land Co. and Ben Schafer Realty. There's a lot of land auctions in my area. My wife and I love the area...good choice on your part, by the way. Good luck


I would like a lot maybe up to 5 acres. The ceiling price would depend on the interest charged. I've seen from 9.9% to 12.9% so far. But someone will have to accept a very low down payment. I was buying a parcel near Quaker City back in 2002 but we had some serious financial emergencies and had to let it go back to the owner. I lost a good bit of money on that one. If I had it to do over I would have found a way to keep it. I've sent e-mail to a couple of sellers but they haven't responded. Evidently my down payment limit is too low.

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

If you're willing to look into south western Ohio, there are a lot of land contract parcels around here in Adams county. You can get 6 acres for around 3k per acre at about 8% interest and about 500 dollars down. Payments are 150.00 a month or so. There is no credit check on most of these parcels either.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll keep my eyes open this weekend. I'll snoop around for you.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

pheasantplucker said:


> I'll keep my eyes open this weekend. I'll snoop around for you.


That would be greatly appreciated.

Nomad


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Pheasantplucker - I am in Noble County too! 
Lisa
http://www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

We drove down to a parcel near Zanesville Sunday. There was one lot left and after seeing it I can see why. They now have it priced at 1/3 of the original cost. The land is 5 acres but mostly small trees and brush which is ok, but a good part of the lot is a gully. Not sure what use it would be. I'd like to use it for camping if nothing else, but there is no place to get off the road with a vehicle. I don't think I could afford a culvert and drive being put in right now. So I suppose I'll keep looking. I found some nice parcels from a different company but e-mails to the salesman and the home office have gone unanswered. They must have enough money.

Nomad


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Over the past ten years I have bought three parcels from Countrytyme Realty. My land is in southwestern Ohio, but I see Countrytyme has a lot of listings in your area of interest. They might be worth a look if you do not know about them already. According to their website they will finance with 10 percent down and 12.9 percent interest. Countrytyme has reduced the price on a lot of their parcels, I guess because demand has fallen off.

I dealt with the guys in Countrytyme's Lebanon office and got along with them well enough. They flexed on their asking prices 10 to 20 percent with me (but I paid cash).

The poster above that mentioned Adams County is right - that is a very good area to buy small tracts with good terms. You might look up the Steve's Realty website and see what they have. I wish you were looking in Brown County - I have two five acre parcels I'd like to sell near Georgetown and could finance. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's the financing information from Countrytyme:

Effective September 30th, 2008

20% Down Land Contracts

Beacon Score
10 Year 15 Year

>700
10.9% 11.9%

>650
11.9% 12.9%

>600
12.9% 13.9%

10% Down Land Contracts

>700
12.9% 13.9%

>650
13.9% 14.9%

>600
14.9% 15.9%

<600 Beacon : 25% Down Required

I fall into the 25% down category. 

The Hurdle Land Company only charges $500 down no matter what and the interest is 8%. Of course that's if they actually respond to queries which apparently they don't.

Georgetown is about 260 miles from me, but I appreciate the offer. 

There is a land company about 18 miles from me and they have a ton of parcels. Their financing is pretty liberal, too. But I've sent messages to the saleman listed as well as the home office and called both but I haven't received any responses and nobody answers the phone. Maybe I'm just not meant to buy any land.

Nomad


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Athens County Area? very homestead friendly, great farmers market, fairly cheap land. Check: Athens News (newspaper), Athens Messenger (newspaper), Craigslist- Ohio: Athens or Parkersburg/Marrietta. Link to Mother Earth News article: http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature-Community/2006-08-01/Great-Places-Athens-Ohio.aspx . Also if you happen into the area be sure to pickup a Bulletin Board paper which has lots of classifieds. Questions, PM me. ---J


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

jirwin said:


> Athens County Area? very homestead friendly, great farmers market, fairly cheap land. Check: Athens News (newspaper), Athens Messenger (newspaper), Craigslist- Ohio: Athens or Parkersburg/Marrietta. Link to Mother Earth News article: http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature-Community/2006-08-01/Great-Places-Athens-Ohio.aspx . Also if you happen into the area be sure to pickup a Bulletin Board paper which has lots of classifieds. Questions, PM me. ---J


I've looked at a few parcels so far but they weren't what we wanted. I'd like at least some trees and no marsh. I finally got in touch with the land people close to me and they also need at least 10% down. Since most of their stuff is $20,000 for 5 acres, I'm out. I'd be happy with anything in the lower half of the state within 150 miles. I'd also take something over the river in WV. I've even been talking to people in NY though it's really farther than we want. The land would be for recreation at first and then my daughters would eventually build and live on it when I'm gone. Guess I'll just keep looking. We were hoping to find something soon, so we could have a place to camp this summer.

Nomad


----------

